# Slices verschieben sich im dreamweaver



## Joycee (15. Februar 2004)

Es ist zum verzweifeln,ich heul gleich 

Ich hab ein Design im Photoshop erstellt und dieses in Slices geteilt. Jetzt will ich dieses Ding im Dreamweaver bearbeiten.
Mein Problem ist jetzt,dass wenn ich ein Slice durch eine Tabelle ersetzte und dort ein Bild einfüge dass genau die Größe des Slices hat,sich alle Slices verschieben und ich kapier absolut nicht warum 
Kann man die nich irgendwie fixieren
Würd ich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

Bye

Marie


----------



## exxe (15. Februar 2004)

Hi.

Wie setzt du denn die Slices ein?

Als Hintergrund


```
<td background="bild.jpg"> </td>
```

oder als Bild in der Tabelle?


```
<td> <img src="bild.jpg"> </td>
```

Lösung zu Möglichkeit 1:
"Spiele" etwas mit den Höhen- und / oder Breitenangaben in der Tabelle bis es passt.

Lösung zu Möglichkeit 2:
Wenn du es in der Tabelle darstellst, solltest du den einzelnen Zellen keine Höhe und / oder Breite zuweisen, sondern das das Bild regeln lassen.

Selbstverstänlich sollte natürlich auch der Rahmen (border="0") ausgeblendet werden.


----------



## Joycee (16. Februar 2004)

danke für dir antwort! 
 habe es als hintergrund reingestellt....
werde es gleich mal ausprobieren....


----------



## uupS (17. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte das Thema auch schon mal durchgekaut, bin dann aber ganz vom Slicen abgekommen, da die Ladezeit der Einzelteile viel länger dauerte als das Laden des ganzen Bildes, welches ich dann als Hintergrund in die Tabelle genommen habe.

Verstehe gar nicht, warum in vielen Workshops das zerschnippeln der Pics als Ladevortel gepriesen wird ...  

Meine Variante siehst Du hier


----------



## Joycee (17. Februar 2004)

hey uupS

die seite is ja cool gemacht.....wie hast die denn gemacht? zum beispiel das menü unten links...ich krieg das nich so hin wenn ich die schrift in ne tabelle einsetz,da verschiebt sich gleich alles.....


----------



## uupS (19. Februar 2004)

Kopiere Dir doch einfach mal den Quelltext in eine leere Dreamweaver-Seite.
So siehst Du es am besten.

Hab halt eine große Tabelle mit ner Menge Spalten genommen und die dann nach Bedarf wieder miteinander verbunden. In eine von denen hab ich dann den iframe in der Mitte eingebaut.

Die Tabellenbearbeitung mit Dreamweaver ist manchmal nervig - eben weil sich so oft etwas verschiebt. 
Kleiner Tipp:
schrumpft eine Spalte ohne ersichtlichen Grund, füge einfach ein transparentes gif (blind gif) ein. ich nutze gerne ein 1x1 pixel gif, welches ich dann in die gewünschte Breite ziehe. Einfach, aber wirkungsvoll  

Das slicen ist oft nervtötend, weil eben nicht immer alles so paßt, wie es soll ...



> .ich krieg das nich so hin wenn ich die schrift in ne tabelle einsetz,da verschiebt sich gleich alles.....



hmm ... meine Schriften sind alle mit css
Im Eigenschaften-Fenster kannst Du die Schrift ja auch noch links, mittig oder rechts anlegen. Vielleicht lag es daran ?


----------



## uupS (19. Februar 2004)

Hab mir gerade Deinen Hintergrund angesehen. Weil Du es als gif gespeichert hast, sind die Daten riesig groß. Speichere es lieber als jpg. 
Ich hänge sie mal bearbeitet unten dran.

Das Mittelbild solltest Du weichzeichnen, damit man den Text noch lesen kann. 
Wie sieht der in Fettschrift aus ? Schon getestet ? 


14K statt 87K  
Mußte es leider um 13 pixel schmaler machen, weil ich es sonst nicht hochladen kann


----------



## uupS (19. Februar 2004)

16K statt 85K


----------



## uupS (19. Februar 2004)

4,9K statt 13,6


----------



## uupS (19. Februar 2004)

hmm - einige sind zu breit. Das wäre unsinnig, die jetzt hier schmaler hochzuladen. Mail mir doch einfach mal das komplette bg-bild an gagmaster@uups-peinlich.de


----------



## uupS (19. Februar 2004)

Ich vermute mal, Du hast in Dreamweaver mit der Layoutansicht gearbeitet. Ich hatte damit einige Schwierigkeiten und benutze deswegen lieber die Standardansicht.

Eigentlich benötigst Du nur eine einfache Tabelle mit drei Zeilen.
Wenn Du dann ein großes bg-bild nimmst, sparst Du 'ne Menge Arbeit, Zeit und Nerven


----------

